# Interesting note on the M1911



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Fact: When the US Army was considering adoption of the .45, one officer suggested that an automatic safety be utilized that would be engaged with each shot and require manual disengaging prior to firing again, almost reverting back to the single action revolver.

The reason? The officer thought an automatic pistol would be too dangerous to frendly troops in the hands of a soldier on a skittish horse.

THAT's how long this pistol has been around.

Bob Wright
pontificating again


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The piece was designed without a grip safety,that was added for just the reason you stated..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

bompa said:


> The piece was designed without a grip safety,that was added for just the reason you stated..


Wrong info,It was designed w/o a thumb safety,which was added BEFORE the army would accept it.


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*Novak "The Answer" 1 peice backstrap*

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/novak_081406/
*see above article.*
Has anyone read about the new Novak 1 piece backstrap that eliminates the grip safety and offers more control and a faster presentation?

They have not given any pricing for it yet, but they told me that it will be for sale this summer.

Some people might think that the elimination of the grip safety will make the gun unsafe.

I don't believe that at all. there are many examples of 1911's that do not have a grip safety. Star BM comes to mind.

I wanted to get some opinions about this idea, and I will be using this on my next build.

the range is hot, fire away :mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Who knows the real truth?


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I recall seeing a small reference to that back strap and was interested in it..
Also saw a new RD sight from Burris that looks interesting..Got to inquire about mounts for it..Wonder if Optima or Docter mounts would work ??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

easher said:


> http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/novak_081406/
> *see above article.*
> Has anyone read about the new Novak 1 piece backstrap that eliminates the grip safety and offers more control and a faster presentation?
> 
> ...


I heard about that a while back - I think many people will be resistant to change. But, w/o the grip safety - its pretty much identical to my USPc that I keep cocked and locked.

Only issue I could see that could make a different is if ya dropped it. Many 1911s don't have a drop safety built in. So, would it be more likely to go off? I have no idea.


----------

